# Instacart hourly guarantee



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

I did my first shift today and did one order in5 hours. Is there a way to find out if I'm going to be paid an hourly guarantee?


----------



## MuhKayRuh (Apr 5, 2017)

.... did you even read the shopper help center at all?

HG doesn't show until end of pay period. Chill


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Guaranteed means you get your money.


----------

